# Is training part of exercise?



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

This may seem like a stupid question........ And apologies if its already on the forum somewhere but I can't find it!

My V is only 14 weeks so I am currently only "exercising" him 15 mins twice daily, using the 5 minutes for every month old he is rule. I use speech marks because I consider exercise to be walking. But frankly I think he uses up more energy romping round the house.

I have broken up play time with lots of short training sessions through the day and He's coming along nicely. I am currently conditioning him to the whistle as I would like to maybe get him gun dog training when he's a bit older. In the house he is excellent, sits with one "pip" and comes with 3 "pips". However, get him in the garden or outside anywhere and he's totally oblivious. I know this is normal and patience is key.

I'm under the impression that you don't over exercise as it can damage growth plates. So my question I guess is:

Is training part of exercise and therefore will doing more than the 15 mins 2x daily cause issues later on? I ask because 15 minutes isn't enough time to make any progress with training outside! I would hate training to be really laborious because I'm being too cautious.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't change tour schedule as it sounds good. Training definitely accounts for exercise, both mentally an physically. You just want to "curtail" the extended high energy exercise while they are growing.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to sound like a broken record but their appears to be no research to backup the '5 minute rule'.

If you want to know what causes hip problems you might want to checkout http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7564.0.html. In there there are links to research I have found and also a link to a post I made some time ago about whether I was over exercising my dog.

You sound as though you have made a great start with the training


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Lyra, that's interesting and also worrying research in some aspects! The comparison between regular low intesity play exercise and sporadic high intesity exercise is something people need to be more aware of I think. 

That said, reading what you and everyone else said in your original post I don't think I will worry too much about giving Radley some more exercise, especially off lead stuff. Nothing too strenuous but certainly more obedience training outside won't do any harm.

Thanks for the advice 8)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

At 14 weeks Miles was doing 20 min morning walk with 15 min play after at home, 45 min walk/ play time at lunch, and at least an hour play/ walk at night. All walks at his pace. I think training is great to incorporate into your walks and play sessions (sit/ heel/ drop it/ leave it etc.) Good mental exhaustion! We still work on these commands during our walks and runs.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have always allowed the pup to dictate the exercise terms to some degree. You can see when a pup is getting tired, just like kids they start to get Ratty.....  that's when I know it's time to pull up stumps. 

I am of the opinion, that running a pup continuously is the more detrimental activity. Short spurts with periods of rest, as in laying on their belly for a minute then off again, to me is the best structure. 

On the farm, our working dogs would trot alongside either the Horse, or the Ag bike when heading out to muster. The top dog always got to ride on the back of the Horse/Bike/Ute/tractor and the rest of the dogs (Often another three or four) had to run alongside. Sometimes it would be 5 or 6 klms to the paddock holding the stock, so they had that distance to run continuously, in addition to the muster work to get the stock back to the yards. Often in 40+ degree heat.

Pups however, were never made to run it till they were at least 15 months old. Often older depending on the gait of the pup in question. A smooth gaited pup was allowed to start earlier, one with an uncoordinated gait was left longer. 

Using this structure, we never had a dog wear out any joints. Admittedly, they were all Border collies, Kelpies and Heelers.....not Vizslas, but I think the same thoughts can be applied. 

As for your current exercise and training regime, it sounds like you are doing a great job so far, I wouldn't be concerned in any way. Normlly you can tell when pup has had enough training, they will start to lose focus and it's best to stop at that point, as otherwise you are just setting pup up for failure.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Always. 
Whatever I trained was through interactive play. 

We chased each other, wrestled, jumped up and down together and from time to time issued a command like SIT, and play some more and DOWN and play ... Hardly something a professional would do. 

WHOA was another command I did not train the traditional, professional way. I did it through play and hand signals. No punishments or treat rewards, either. 

Interesting, because once the dog is good in one location, usually without distractions, it will have to relearn some commands under distractions. So it's always a work in progress.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this always worked for me - play - train - play - as the pup gets older it becomes - at heel in and out of the house and then back to basics - does not matter what mode they are in - they are always in training !!!!!!!


----------

